# Quazy Train



## Pranic (Jun 18, 2011)

Trainwreck x trinity x purple urkle x space queen = Quazy Train

has anyone had any experiance with this strain and would you suggest it? Itrickier to grow than some other strains? Anyone that has ever smoked it, i'd love to know how well it was for its medical full body stone? or is it just talked up... anyway I love the combo of genes, and my god she looks good enough to take home and undress for.. hahaha! but seriously i'm looking for a Kick you in the bootay strain.. so let a sistah know. 

Saweet Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 18, 2011)

Im sittin on a pack of beans but never got around to them...   Someone here grew the QT out tho....


----------

